# I made a sock-suit!r)



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I figured out how to make a bird diaper for Target out of an old sock! I made the pouch a tad too big, but other than some excessive preening, he seems to be coping with it pretty well! Someone actually gave me this pattern for a lost (escaped?) chicken I found last year, but I forgot/lost the pattern detailing where to cut the sock after I found her a permanent kill-free-farm-home (I wanted to keep her, but chickens are actually illegal to own as pets in my town) Now, my little pidgie, Target, would need to wait a month before being full sized for a flight suit (2 month olds are full sized, right?) so I'm hoping this little sock suit works! Here's hoping  So far, he seems ok except for some excessive preening. 
He looks so coo


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great idea! Now Target can roam around without you being on constant poop patrol!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Any chance of posting a picture of Target in his 'sock-suit'?  

Just a thought, his *excessive preening* might be because he's getting used to the suit, but it might also be due to an allergy/irritant to the material the sock is made of or a bit of soap residue from the sock being washed. 
If the 'excessive preening' continues, I would remove the suit & see how Target reacts.

Cindy


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Any chance of posting a picture of Target in his 'sock-suit'?
> 
> Just a thought, his *excessive preening* might be because he's getting used to the suit, but it might also be due to an allergy/irritant to the material the sock is made of or a bit of soap residue from the sock being washed.
> If the 'excessive preening' continues, I would remove the suit & see how Target reacts.
> ...


You know what, I'm going to get pictures as soon as I find someone with a digi camera! (my rabbit ate the cord on mine  ) I suspect he isn't allergic in this case because the suit lays on top of his feathers and he started preening pretty quickly once I got it on. He just sort of picked at the cloth strands but proceeded to clean his own feathers, including his wing tips and other areas untouched by the fabric. You make a really good point though, so I'll keep a close eye on it--Are there any physical signs I should watch for? (does their skin get red like a human's does when it gets irritated?)


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hi Prizm,
Do you have a pattern you could post? Since Robin got his flight suit, I've been working on a couple of different styles of suits to find the most comfortable design. I'd like to try making a sock suit too! Does the toe of the sock form the poop pouch? Robbie is becoming better and sneakier at picking the velcro on his suit, so a one-piece might make it easier to keep him dressed!
Thanks!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sort of running out the door right now, but I'll message you a better description when I have more time to type. The toe does form the poop pouch though!


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

mk, I still don't have a picture, but this is how you make one. Simply cut off the neck of the sock and create a slit on both sides for the wings. Cut a small hole for the tail and then cut a slit down the back. This slit extends from the edge of the "neck" down to the tail hole. The bird's wings AND feet slide through the wing holes and once the wings and feet are in, you simply bind the slit back together using either velcro or, as in my case, some tape. The slit closes the tail hole around the tail and poops fall into the toe of the sock! The downside I'm experiencing is, my bird doesn't like it. At first he was okay with it and strutted through the house, but then he set down to preen it off. The fabric of the sock is very stretchy and easilly unravels. He's gone through a few socks already, but it may be a good introduction to a flight suit for a young bird.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Prizm, I'll have to try it out! But now that you mention how easily the material unravels, I imagine Robbie could go through them quickly too... he's quite the nibbler! I'll see how it goes... it seems like it would be more comfortable to have it so stretchy, so maybe he won't fuss with it as much as his flight suit.
Thanks again!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

*Revisiting the sock-suit thread...*

The other day I forgot Robbie's suit at home when we came to work (Bad Mommy, I know...) so I cut up an old stocking to use. It worked really well! Just thought I'd post a little pic of how I got it to work in case it can help anyone in a pinch. 

The "straps" were a bit longer than pictured, you can just leave them long enough to tie together then trim the ends once it's on. A sock with a rounder toe might look a little more fashionable, this one gave Robin a bit of a square bum!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The talented people on this site never cease to amaze me!  

Nice goin' Stephie! What's that old saying? "Desparation is the mother of invention" or something like that!


----------

